# New trike help.



## Pikey (8 Sep 2015)

Right...

After about two years of deliberating and waiting for it to be financially not too stupid an idea, I've decided it's time to get a bent. Mrs P is in on the idea too 

I'm looking for one to take over audaxing duties from my df, just for comfort really over 300+km and potentially to do LEL if they will let me in.
I have little to no experience of bents, but it seems the logical choice to look at trikes for the ability to climb steeper hills without wobbling off at low speeds and I can just jump on and ride rather than re learn how to. I was looking at a raptobike lowracer, until I was informed that I would struggle to climb anything above 12%.

My question is, I've narrowed it down to either the catrike 700 or HPV scorpion and I'm looking for a slightly more informed opinion on which you would reccomend from you recumbenteers rather than yahoo answers.

I know I should try them out, and no doubt I will before buying, but just wanted to pick your learned brains.

Cheers!


----------



## Simpleton (8 Sep 2015)

Ian Buck is (or was I dunno what the current day situation is) the main dealer for Catrike in the UK and is based in Kent. Catrikes are superb trikes, well built and are quick, easy to fit a rack to to carry all your worldly goods. In terms of cost as well they are reasonable. HPV I know nothing about, might be worth contacting Kevin of DTek who is based in Ely who has a stable of trikes and bikes to test ride and is the authority (imo) on all things recumbent.

Don't know who told you that you cannot climb more than 12% on a two wheeler. It all depends on gearing and the engine...


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Sep 2015)

I am sure Andy Allsopp, of this parish will drop in and add a bit. Andy completed LEL on a Challenge Furai SL II and knows just what 2 wheeled recumbents will do.

Personally, I would choose a 2 wheel lowrider. I have had an ICE trike and a Bacchetta Giro. The Giro was faster than the trike and the trike was a very slow climber. The Giro was sat up too high for me and I wouldcertainly go for a low rider next time.


----------



## andytheflyer (9 Sep 2015)

Why a trike? I'm a novice recumbent rider (2 wheel) but even I (as a sturdy 61yo) can get up much steeper than 10% hills on my bike, even more so now I've reduced the granny ring size. Not as easily as on my audax geared DF admittedly though. On a 2 wheeled recumbent you learn to ride slowly - I'm happy at 3mph uphill. Try a bike - they are loads of fun!


----------



## byegad (9 Sep 2015)

I have had a recumbent bike, an AZUB-4 and now own three trikes. 

I'd say in general recumbent terms, no trike will be as fast as a bike. However given the vast difference between models of recumbents, much more than is true in DFs, some trikes are a lot faster than others. Of the two the OP mentions I'd guess the Catrike will be faster. I base this on hearsay rather than experience of either. 

After riding 'bents for over 10 years, and the last 7 years exclusively recumbent trikes, I'd estimate I'm 10% slower on three wheels than I was on a DF. However I'm also of an age where slowing down is to be expected!


----------



## PaulM (9 Sep 2015)

Recumbents are different and so much depends on your physiology, size, abilities and preferences. I seem to be significantly slower on all recumbents compared to uprights, and I've owned 3 trikes, 4 SWB bikes and 2 LWB bikes in the last 9 years. Yes, I seem to buy one and sell one each year in my search for what suits me best. Generally bikes are quicker than trikes so since you want to ride long distances at speed I'd suggest trying bikes. LWB bikes are easier to learn on, but tend to be a little trickier to keep in a straight line when crawling up a hill. How tall are you? Hi-Racer SWB bikes are good audax machines but seem designed for tall Dutch or Germans. If you will be riding at night then I'd go for something with bigger wheels and/or suspension in case you hit a pothole unexpectedly. But that's another advantage of trikes, their stability. But you might be nervous riding a trike at night on narrow twisty lanes in case you get rear-ended by someone coming round the bend behind you too quickly.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (13 Sep 2015)

No more reason to be rear ended on a trike than a bike. Assuming you have adequate lights. On a trike you ride out into the road further so are more likely to be in a motorist's field of vision.
Before you make a final choice - Have a look at the Performer make. Great value for money and genuinely good products (apart from their mudguard mounting brackets that are made from cheese)


----------



## Pikey (14 Sep 2015)

PaulM said:


> Recumbents are different and so much depends on your physiology, size, abilities and preferences. I seem to be significantly slower on all recumbents compared to uprights, and I've owned 3 trikes, 4 SWB bikes and 2 LWB bikes in the last 9 years. Yes, I seem to buy one and sell one each year in my search for what suits me best. Generally bikes are quicker than trikes so since you want to ride long distances at speed I'd suggest trying bikes. LWB bikes are easier to learn on, but tend to be a little trickier to keep in a straight line when crawling up a hill. How tall are you? Hi-Racer SWB bikes are good audax machines but seem designed for tall Dutch or Germans. If you will be riding at night then I'd go for something with bigger wheels and/or suspension in case you hit a pothole unexpectedly. But that's another advantage of trikes, their stability. But you might be nervous riding a trike at night on narrow twisty lanes in case you get rear-ended by someone coming round the bend behind you too quickly.



Yeah, I've had a look at them, they do look good actually. Originally I was thinking I would get a performer. But I could probably be a tart and get a catrike this time


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2015)

PaulM said:


> Recumbents are different and so much depends on your physiology, size, abilities and preferences. I seem to be significantly slower on all recumbents compared to uprights, and I've owned 3 trikes, 4 SWB bikes and 2 LWB bikes in the last 9 years. Yes, I seem to buy one and sell one each year in my search for what suits me best. Generally bikes are quicker than trikes so since you want to ride long distances at speed I'd suggest trying bikes. LWB bikes are easier to learn on, but tend to be a little trickier to keep in a straight line when crawling up a hill. How tall are you? Hi-Racer SWB bikes are good audax machines but seem designed for tall Dutch or Germans. If you will be riding at night then I'd go for something with bigger wheels and/or suspension in case you hit a pothole unexpectedly. But that's another advantage of trikes, their stability. But you might be nervous riding a trike at night on narrow twisty lanes in case you get rear-ended by someone coming round the bend behind you too quickly.



OT...

Is that your MetaBike by the Quad Centre?


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2015)

Pikey said:


> Yeah, I've had a look at them, they do look good actually. Originally I was thinking I would get a performer. But I could probably be a tart and get a catrike this time



I looked at the Catrike and came away in favour of the Expedition as opposed to the 700

Didn't find much real difference in performance, but a wider range of tyres and the rack was lower

There are a few discussions over Expedition v 700 on both the Catrike forum and the Bent Rider Online forums


----------



## Pikey (14 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I looked at the Catrike and came away in favour of the Expedition as opposed to the 700
> 
> Didn't find much real difference in performance, but a wider range of tyres and the rack was lower
> 
> There are a few discussions over Expedition v 700 on both the Catrike forum and the Bent Rider Online forums



Hmm... I might have a look at that if there isn't much difference in performance. I'm not looking to break any land speed records, just hold a decent 15 ish mph average.

Can you fit a rack to the 700 alright?

Shallow, but the 700 is ahead on looks at the moment, but as you say this may all change when I ride one lol.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2015)

The rear rack fits on the rear dropout and then to the headrest attachment on both trikes







The problem is the height

The rack fits above the wheel and this is higher on the 700 than the Expedition.

In my experience this was an issue. Firstly it prevents rear vision, and secondly it raises the centre of gravity


----------



## PaulM (15 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> OT...
> 
> Is that your MetaBike by the Quad Centre?


Yes, I've used it on 4 occasions to work recently because my shoulders have been suffering on the upright. Found it ok going up Portsdown Hill but I'm not good at stopping and starting quickly and smoothly when surrounded by impatient traffic. The trike was more relaxing being able to remain clipped in.


----------



## Pikey (20 Sep 2015)

It's going to be the catrike 700 in black, I've decided and will order it today 
Cheers for the advice above guys.

I had quite a good chat with the bloke from wheel nv on Friday, proper helpful.


----------



## PaulM (20 Sep 2015)

Well done, let us know how you get on with it. Ian provides a good service. And post some photos please


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

JUst to upset you....

You didn't fancy the new fully suspended, folding Catrike Dumont?


----------



## Pikey (20 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> JUst to upset you....
> 
> You didn't fancy the new fully suspended, folding Catrike Dumont?



Ah man! Just after I'd made my mind up lol.

No, I've got my heart set on a 700 now, I'm not sure I like the look of the top bit of the seat in those pictures, just being a tart about it...


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2015)

He's mean, that @Cunobelin ! 

Of course we all fancy that new, shiny, comfy one ...


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> He's mean, that @Cunobelin !



Me ....... never!


----------



## Pikey (20 Sep 2015)

It's ordered!! 

Mrs P even said she would pay for most of it

Now I'm wondering if this is just a rum imbibed afternoon nap dream after yesterday's pirate day indulgence

Or if she just wants to invest in me being out of the house 

Either way, she's alright that one...

@Cunobelin , as you seem to be a seasoned triker, and I'm hopefully not opening up a debate thread, what is the MO with helmets, do you need one on a trike or are they an embuggerance with the head rest bit?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

As always my stance is that it is your informed choice

What you need to do is set the "head rest" in the nape of the neck

This provides a rest without interfering with s helmet should you wear one

After that trikes are in theory safer as if you lose on a slippery surface you still remain steady and are not off the machine

However there is s learning curve and you can easily get carried away, take a corner too fast and tip the trike


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

Pikey said:


> It's ordered!!
> 
> Mrs P even said she would pay for most of it
> 
> ...




I have a cautionary sad tale of woe

A few years ago I bought a Gekko folding trike

Unfortunately my other half liked it and then worst of all kidnapped it I did get it back but the Ransom value was Another Gekko- this time fitted with a Bionx motor

You know it is wrong when your Wife's bike is worth more than yours


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Sep 2015)

You won't have any regrets with the Catrike 700. I had the 'R' version, and it's as close as you'll get to a 2 wheeler speed wise. However my Raptobike is still a good 10% quicker than the Catrike. I've now settled on the Rapto for fast commuting, and my trusty rear suspensioned Trice for the Winter. 

Re the uphill climbing, I have no probs on the Rapto up steepish hills with a 60 and 70 tooth front ring......bit of a myth that bents can't climb, but yes, trikes can climb hills that some dfs can't, dfs can climb some hills that 2 wheel bents can't. 

Have fun on your new machine!


----------



## Pikey (20 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I have a cautionary sad tale of woe
> 
> A few years ago I bought a Gekko folding trike
> 
> ...



It was sort of like that when I bought my first road bike many moons ago, she didn't understand why I needed another bike, but then a few months later we were driving to our honeymoon in Scotland but had to make a surprise diversion to South Wales to pick up a pink road bike for her.

I hope she has an eye on a trike too, I freaking love going on bike rides with her.... Soppy tw@t...


----------



## Pikey (20 Sep 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> You won't have any regrets with the Catrike 700. I had the 'R' version, and it's as close as you'll get to a 2 wheeler speed wise. However my Raptobike is still a good 10% quicker than the Catrike. I've now settled on the Rapto for fast commuting, and my trusty rear suspensioned Trice for the Winter.
> 
> Re the uphill climbing, I have no probs on the Rapto up steepish hills with a 60 and 70 tooth front ring......bit of a myth that bents can't climb, but yes, trikes can climb hills that some dfs can't, dfs can climb some hills that 2 wheel bents can't.
> 
> Have fun on your new machine!



Yeah I was torn between the cat and the raptobike. Tbh, starting out in recumbents, and needing to do a 400 on it next year, the extra wheel was just too appealing lol.


----------



## Simpleton (20 Sep 2015)

Enjoy your new trike.


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Nov 2015)

@Pikey 
I bet you are following her watching her bum wiggle are'nt you now be honest
I alway's have to lead


----------

